# Pressemeldung:  1.BalticGrandSlam



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Juni 2006)

*1.BalticGrandSlam *

Vom Samstag den 22.07. bis Sonntag den 23.07 findet der erste BalticGrandSlam; "BGSlam" in Hohenfelde/ Kreis Plön/ an der Ostsee statt. 

*"BalticGrandSlam"; was ist das? *

Jeder Angelfischer soll innerhalb von 24 Stunden versuchen so viele Fischarten wie möglich waidgerecht der Ostsee zu entlocken.
Eingeladen sind alle Küstenfischer, egal ob Fliegenfischer, Spinnfischer oder Naturköderangler. Bellyboatangler sind zugelassen, mit Motorkraft angetriebene Boote jedoch nicht.

*Ablaufplan: *

Der Treffpunkt:
Wir werden uns am 22.07. um 11:00 am Strand Hohenfelde/ Malmsteg treffen, eine Wegbeschreibung findet ihr unter kystefiskers.de. Nach entrichten des "Startgeldes" erfolgt eine kleine Einweisung. 

Ortsunkundige und weniger erfahrene Angler können sich den ortskundigen Anglern in kleinen Gruppen anschließen oder aber auch auf eigene Faust losziehen. Es werden genug Helfer für die Unterstützung von gehändicapten Anglern zur Verfügung stehen! 

Nach der Begrüßung und der Bekanntgabe des Reglements wird das Fischen um 12:00 gestartet. Das Ende des BGSlams ist am 23.07 um 12:00 wieder am Treffpunkt. 

Nach der Auswertung der gemeldeten Fänge gegen 13:00 wird die Ehrung des/der Fänger und die Bekanntgabe des "Slammers" stattfinden, welcher mit einem Preis prämiert wird. 

Weiterhin besteht die kostenlose Möglichkeit auf einer angrenzenden Koppel zu Zelten. Die gegebene Rücksichtnahme auf Natur und Umwelt setzen wir voraus. 

Wir die Veranstalter "die Kystefiskers" und "BalticFlyFisher" würden es begrüßen eine Jugendgruppe BGS für die Zeit der Veranstaltung zu erstellen. 

*Unser Angebot: *
-Einführung in die Küstenfischerei 
-Lebewesen in der Ostsee 
-die Au als Lebensraum 

Am Abend spinnen wir dann am Lagerfeuer bei Stockbrot und Würstchen " Anglerlatein". 

*Kosten:*
Es wird ein "Startgeld" von 5 € für Jugendliche über 16 Jahre 
und 10€ bis 20€ je nach Geldbeutel für Erwachsenen Angelfischer erhoben, Kinder bis 16 Jahre sind Startgeldfrei. 

Dieses "Startgeld" wird komplett den Kystefiskers für Ihre Arbeit an der Hohenfelder Mühlenau zur Verfügung gestellt und kommt damit zu 100% der Meerforelle zu Gute; näheres dazu unter www.kystefiskers.de. 

*Wertung: *
Gesamtsieger wird/werden die Angelfischer, die innerhalb des Gemeinschaftsangelns die meisten Fischarten vorweisen, es gelten die bei der Einweisung bekanntgegebenen Mindestmaße. 

Ausdrücklich verzichten wir auf eine Wertung des "kleinsten, maßigen Fisches", da wir gegen der gesetzlichen Regularien ein "C&R" befürworten.
Fische welche nach "C&R" wieder eingesetzt werden, müssen mit einem Foto und einer erkennbaren Vermessung vorgelegt werden, im Zweifelsfalle entscheidet jedoch der bei der Wertung vorliegende Fisch.

*Anmeldung: *
Bitte Sendet eine E-Mail wenn möglich mit Kontaktdaten ( diese Daten werden vertraulich behandelt und nicht an Dritte weitergeleitet) an: 

bgs@kystefiskers.de 

Veranstalter des BGS sind "die Kystefiskers" und "BalticFlyFisher". 
Die Veranstalter übernehmen vor, während und nach der Veranstaltung keinerlei Haftung für Personen-und/oder Sachschäden jeglicher Art. 
Gruß und TL die Kystefiskers und BalticFlyFisher

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

